

Vista Speech Recognition - Equation Editor in Word - sown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs6zW4zP83c

======
KhuramMalik
Vista Speech recognition works exceptionally well for me personally, and
another person i know i recommended it to, it worked great for her as well.

This person has either not done the speech "training" or the computer cannot
"hear" him clearly.

------
ujjwalg
This seems to be working way better than any of the speech to text recognition
software I have used. And the fact that you can not only convert speech to
text, but control the software is just crazy..

~~~
sown
I've met people who have used DragonSoft's software for several years and
gotten it so well trained that it really does work like we would expect it to
at dictation.

Echoing KM's comment below, training is important. I had a Newton some years
ago and I noticed that if I really drew the serif part on, say a 'C', the
newton had a much easier time recognizing my handwriting.

------
ygd_coder
I was able to set this up on my Windows Vista laptop, I got it to work pretty
well. But I can type faster than voice recognition can understand me so I
stopped it.

